# Tattoos,Pierings,Scarification,freaks etc



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 24, 2007)

Well there was a tattoo thread up here a while ago but half the pictures weren't working so people put up some pictures of yourself.
Show everyone your tattoos, piercings, brandings, scarification etc.
Perhaps you just have a really good freaky picture of youself or have a nasty scar you would like to show. Put it up but keep it clean!!!!


----------



## slip_phreak (Feb 24, 2007)

I've got 2 frenum piercings but unfortunately this isn't a place to post pictures of that part of the human body. If your not sure what im talking about do a google image search but !!!!!BE WARNED!!!!! the results arent going to be kiddy friendly!!!!!


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh man i googled that and it wasn't pretty! Why couldn't you just say you had ur doodle peirced?


----------



## slip_phreak (Feb 24, 2007)

lol because its more fun my way plus yeah im sure the mods wouldnt be impressed if i said it outright


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 24, 2007)

LOL!! 

Haven't gone "that low" with the piercings!!!
Any others?


----------



## leighroyaus (Feb 24, 2007)

here a pic of my latest one, got it one yesterday still gota get the stars coloured in
getting them done green and gold with a thicker outline of the stars was done by steve paul in mildura.


also have a tribal tatt on my leg which was done by joe and chilli down in frankston (they are on this site as inkslinger and raptor). awesome job and great people.


----------



## Chris89 (Feb 24, 2007)

Aussie Aussie Aussie
Oi Oi Oi


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 24, 2007)

Whats a tattoo????


----------



## stary boy (Feb 24, 2007)

you have one trousa its that small blue thing on you ...remember


----------



## DameJacquie (Feb 24, 2007)

Ooohhh, I can enter this one...

I have pierced nose, eyebrow and (can I say nipple on here).

I also have 3 tatts. Pics of two below, the other one I can't get a pic of cos it's on my back and I'm not a contortionist, unfortunately.

Both these are on my ankles, the first is my V8, its actually a version of my star sign, Capricorn. The other says "earth" cos I'm an earth sign and can be read upside down. Came from the Angels and Demons book by Dan Brown.


----------



## DameJacquie (Feb 24, 2007)

ps. vote for me!!

http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=49686 :lol:


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 24, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> Whats a tattoo????



thats what i wanna know :shock: :shock:


----------



## cans (Feb 24, 2007)

coupla my newer ongoing projects also have 12mm tunnels and the tounge pierce


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## stary boy (Feb 24, 2007)

i think he scratched you :shock:


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## stringbean (Feb 24, 2007)

all of them u australis




lol just joking, there's some pretty freeky one's going on there


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 24, 2007)

*here are some pictures of me*

I have my nipples and ears still done. Took the rest out as i dont get into the whole thing of having my children yank them out. My older brother had 26 piercings in his face alone and getting more. 
Enjoy


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 24, 2007)

stary boy said:


> you have one trousa its that small blue thing on you ...remember


 
Oh that small thing...........


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 24, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> Oh that small thing...........



trousas isnt small. :shock: :shock: :shock: 

poor trousa....its ok.


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 24, 2007)

RevDaniel said:


> I have my nipples and ears still done. Took the rest out as i dont get into the whole thing of having my children yank them out. My older brother had 26 piercings in his face alone and getting more.
> 
> 
> Enjoy


 

heheh ya forgot to smile


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 24, 2007)

melgalea said:


> trousas isnt small. :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> poor trousa....its ok.


 

Talkin about my TATTOO , mel :shock:


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 24, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> Talkin about my TATTOO , mel :shock:



oh sheesh.. my bad :shock:


----------



## kelly (Feb 24, 2007)

I've had my lip, tragus, under tongue webbing and hips surface done.
Lip & tragus are out now because of work, under my tongue ripped out and hips only last for awhile so all I have left is my ears


----------



## stary boy (Feb 24, 2007)

trousa only has one tat and whats with thte lipstick rev HAHAHA hot look !!


----------



## SassY (Feb 24, 2007)

tragus, labret, nose, nipples, more ears than u can count.... think i still have about 7 left, usually only remember to wear 2 or 3 earrings at a time tho.... the damn puppy loves to rip them out... ergh. 
tatts..... coming soon.... waited about 6 years knowing what i want but sorta still waiting to find the right person to do it....


----------



## SassY (Feb 24, 2007)

and stary boy, ur avatar does my head in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant stop looking at it and it made me dream of weirdass kittens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelly (Feb 24, 2007)

Don't worry stary, I love your avatar


----------



## Vat69 (Feb 25, 2007)

GSXR_Boy : where are your pics then mr.?


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 25, 2007)

i have my naval done my tongue done my ears my nipples (well b4 i was pregnant with my daughter) my lip done looks like a beauty mark and my eyebrow and nose .......since my 9mth old has a habit of pulling things she sees is bright the eyebrow is out the lip and nose is out the rest are hidden and no one can see


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 25, 2007)

My older brother had a chest piercing which got ripped out. I imagine that would have hurt alot.


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 25, 2007)

Not enough pics of people that I actually want to see....as apposed to some chinese man with a weird mouth pain fetish. :S :/
And I don't have any pics but I have 8 tasteful peircings on my head (as in I'm not a pin cushion -refer to china man comment).


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay Here is a couple of dragons i got a few years back.
Currently have 12 tattoos and have each eyebrow pierced, septum,labret, 2 tounge 2 in right ear and stretching in left ear. I have also had each nostril pierced at various stages but they don't seem to agree with my skin.So there goes the bridge piercing idea!!

Going to add to the bottom of the dragons with a few tombstones, Nosferato lurking in there, cobwebs, skulls some more bats etc and change the moon to Mars complete with the red colour and face and an Egpytian pharaohs burial mask in there.


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 25, 2007)

Here are some shots of my tats, hav got 5 at the moment, and am about to get the lower half of my back done soon. 
am not into body peircing at all, so, i only hav 3 earings in each ear and my nose peirced. 
enjoy. 
mel.xx


----------



## kelly (Feb 25, 2007)

Arrrgh GSXR_boy! Not a septum piercing :?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 25, 2007)

Why not? 
I said septum not scrotum!! lol


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 25, 2007)

Seem some good pics on here so far, keep 'em coming don't be shy!! you must be itching (pun intended) to show of that new tattoo or piering, branding etc (having said that though i'm not putting a head shot in case it ends up on uglypeople.com!! LOL
Maybe you've just Arilditied your hair into a sick mohawk or smeared Kohl or manic Panic around your eyes, put the pictures up!!


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 25, 2007)

GSXR_Boy said:


> (having said that though i'm not putting a head shot in case it ends up on uglypeople.com!! LOL
> Maybe you've just Arilditied your hair into a sick mohawk or smeared Kohl or manic Panic around your eyes, put the pictures up!!


Have you got something exciting on your face? Put them up you woose!


----------



## Greggus (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's some of mine.


----------



## reece89 (Feb 26, 2007)

awsome tats greggus


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 26, 2007)

Greggus said:


> Here's some of mine.



i like the blue tiger. i like tigers... 
mel


----------



## inthegrass (Feb 26, 2007)

hey greggus, love the lest we forget. that is one great tat. where did you get it done??
cheers


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice collection Greggus!!

Tatelina, Looks like i'm a woose   ( uglypeople.com)
I like your new signature, i have an ankh and ornate vine tattooed on my neck (home job).
Vat 69 and Tatelina where's your then missy?


----------



## Lene (Feb 26, 2007)

funny how the connection between herps and body mod is so strong.... we love to be different, yet we are all so similar

i have a fair collection of piercings and tattoos, not so intense anymore though. 
ive got 2 scarification pieces, dragonfly is almost 2 years old now, healing well. the tree on my calf is only 6 months old and just starting to go white. havent got any good pics of it healed yet though.


----------



## kelly (Feb 26, 2007)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Why not?
> I said septum not scrotum!! lol


 
No offence, I hate septum piercings  *shudders*


----------



## Lene (Feb 26, 2007)

also thought id add in a few pics of my suspension i did in may last year. now thats an experience, for anyone wanting to push themselves to their absolute limit.


----------



## slip_phreak (Feb 26, 2007)

mmm looks painful


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 26, 2007)

kelly said:


> No offence, I hate septum piercings  *shudders*



Bad experience huh? I was thinking of stretching mine or putting a second one.

Lene: You have my utter most respect!!


----------



## kelly (Feb 26, 2007)

It just makes people's noses look funny haha!! I dont really like any nose piercings!


----------



## Greggus (Feb 26, 2007)

inthegrass said:


> hey greggus, love the lest we forget. that is one great tat. where did you get it done??
> cheers


Thanks mate,That's my favorite.Haven't met anyone yet that didn't like it.I got it done in my home town of Bairnsdale by khat hammond at image tattoo and piercing.She's done all my work.


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 26, 2007)

Lene said:


> also thought id add in a few pics of my suspension i did in may last year. now thats an experience, for anyone wanting to push themselves to their absolute limit.


hrm i feel queesy hehe


----------



## Earthling (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow Lene thats radical.... definetly to the limits.
Ive got a pierced left ear wahoooo does that count?

Im looking at getting a tattoo on my upper right arm somethging tribal. This is my fav so far


----------



## xrushx (Feb 26, 2007)

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y142/x****stickx/hack.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y142/x****stickx/kevinbiatch3.jpg
im a tattoo artist, love suspentions etc. check my website in the signature


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 26, 2007)

Lene said:


> also thought id add in a few pics of my suspension i did in may last year. now thats an experience, for anyone wanting to push themselves to their absolute limit.



hmm thats just a little disturbing...
:|


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 26, 2007)

disturbing aint the word......:|


----------



## xrushx (Feb 26, 2007)

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y142/x****stickx/kevinbiatch3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y142/x****stickx/hack.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## Vat69 (Feb 26, 2007)

GSXR_Boy .....ehh I really don't have anything exciting...a few lobe stretches here, a couple of nipple piercings there...and a little tatt...plus the occasional synth dreads...nothing worth showing off I'm afraid 
Although I'm willing to trade pics for that elusive face shot


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 26, 2007)

Vat69 said:


> GSXR_Boy .....ehh I really don't have anything exciting...a few lobe stretches here, a couple of nipple piercings there...and a little tatt...plus the occasional synth dreads...nothing worth showing off I'm afraid
> Although I'm willing to trade pics for that elusive face shot


 
Go on GSXR, swap a face shot for the nipple shot that has to be a fair trade,unless you've got a full mank face like that guy out of that movie with Cher:lol: 


Donk


----------



## mrdestiny (Feb 26, 2007)

*Phantom tattoo*

My tatt of the Phantom, a superhero with no superpowers or gadgets, just his 45's, he is devoted to fighting the destruction of piracy, greed, cruelty and injustice.
The Phantom wears two rings which leave indelible marks on whoever / whatever is touched or punched. The "Good Mark" (worn on the left hand, closer to the heart) consists of 4 overlapping P-shapes (or swords) forming a cross in a circle, and designates the bearer as being a friend under the protection of The Phantom. Conversely, the "Mark of the Skull", a death's head, is usually left by a blow from the Phantom's strong right arm and indicates a warning or a sign that the victim has battled The Phantom, unsuccessfully of course.


----------



## NRE-808 (Feb 26, 2007)

here is my little collection bar the two tats i have which have already been posted (celtic cross and 4 chianese symbols)... there arent pretty and for the better part, were not done for very good reasons but oh well 

my left forearm






my right forearm --> mind the bowl.. i had some danishes and they were awesomeness 





and my chest... you are all going to have to imagine a lot here as some fool glued some carpet to me  it also shows my last remaining piercing... all the others had to be removed for a job or two


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 27, 2007)

Vat69 said:


> GSXR_Boy .....ehh I really don't have anything exciting...
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Neither do i!! 14 gauge piercings as listed who hasn't seen those before!!


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 27, 2007)

The tat above my butt/lower back designed by one of the most talented and gorgeous people on APS, MOOSENOOSE. 
Thanks moosey.

Piercings i'll keep to myself though 

Simone.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 27, 2007)

How old is that one?
Or is that when it was first done?
The colours look nice and quite fresh!!


----------



## DameJacquie (Feb 27, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> The tat above my butt/lower back designed by one of the most talented and gorgeous people on APS, MOOSENOOSE.
> Thanks moosey.
> 
> Piercings i'll keep to myself though
> ...



That's a cool tat Simone!


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 27, 2007)

I've had that one for almost 3 years......still looks like it was done last week. Been itching to get a second though. The photo was taken a little while ago but there is no difference. 
Very impressed with your though GSXR_Boy

Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 27, 2007)

Ta DameJacquie, Wanted something that was aussie but wanted something reptilian otherwise it was going to be a ford logo 
Moosey came to the rescue.

Simone.


----------



## DameJacquie (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, moosenoose did a great job! I love it, might have a word to him about designing one for me


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 27, 2007)

although i must admit, it is slightly crooked in the lower part of the tat....it seemed to hit a nerve that tickled me like crazy. Higher up hurt like hell, but lower down was uncontrollably ticklish.

Simone.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Feb 27, 2007)

getting there


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 27, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> Very impressed with yours though GSXR_Boy
> 
> Simone.



Thanks!!

Mine are starting to fade a little though  Oh well.
They were done in a friend of a friends lounge room about 3 years ago,( he works at kalidescope at Bondi) except for the middle one that you don't relly see that is about 6. And the smaller dragon is a home done free hand tattoo my fiancee done!! (proud of her).
The tattooist said he was impressed that i sat there and got the whole underarm done as usually people just get the outline and come back as thet can't handle the "pain"


----------



## Bryony (Feb 27, 2007)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> getting there


 

um.....i dont understand!

Where is the tat of your rum....or at least cans!


----------



## DameJacquie (Feb 27, 2007)

hey cool whitey, i like !


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Feb 27, 2007)

have to wait untill next leave to get more.


----------



## happy_life (Feb 27, 2007)

I got mine done in Malasia Dec 2006.
this is my second tatt.


----------



## Vat69 (Feb 27, 2007)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Neither do i!! 14 gauge piercings as listed who hasn't seen those before!!



Oh I still want to see them...


----------



## happy_life (Feb 27, 2007)

This one is the first that I got.
It looks terrible because it faded. I got it in October 1998, I was suppost to be in Boarding school in Charters Towers, but I went to Townsville for the day and got it. My dad was not happy when he realised that I menaged to get a tatt during school hours. Esspecially after paying high school fee's.


----------



## happy_life (Feb 27, 2007)

damb thing didn't attach my pic.


----------



## urodacus_au (Feb 27, 2007)

My forearms, had my mate draw them up with shading and without....the thick lines looked better.





Back, ran out of cash so only an outline for the time being, plus i want to go out and catch a good looker to get some pics of.






Jordan


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 27, 2007)

Love the Goanna tat, remember pics or it didn't happen so i expect updates when you get it finished buddy.

Simone.


----------



## snakegal (Feb 27, 2007)

Whoh some great stuff there...and gory!

Well, I got my first tatt a few days ago after thinking about it for around 9mths. It's a pic of my DP Sarah, it's only stage 1...2 more visits to go for colour. 

And yes the right eye is a bit stuffed, have to talk to him about that to see what he can do. Anyone know if and how it can be fixed there? (The eye doesn't look so bad unless you zoom in or look really closely at my tatt, but I'm a perfectionist).


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 28, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> Whats a tattoo????



You beat a tattoo on an implement such as a drum etc. Hope this helps 
What i want to know is what is a piering as the post title suggests?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 28, 2007)

To be honest i dont have many photo's, i'm not a photo type person, or mirrors etc etc


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 1, 2007)

GSXR_Boy said:


> To be honest i dont have many photo's, i'm not a photo type person, or mirrors etc etc



You put up a photo of you looking fine and say you're not a mirror person?  

But yay for actually putting one up


----------



## Julie-anne (Mar 1, 2007)

only two piercings: tongue and belly button (used to have a surface piercing just above my naval but that grew out so now its just a normal belly piercing to hide the lil scar)
and tattoos: Cherries on my ankle and a barcode on my lower back (the numbers of the barcode are my DOB 050783).
I also want to get a snake on my foot (based on my first coastal) but haven't decided on a design yet ...pm me if your interested in designing something for me and i'll send you some pics


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

Vat69 said:


> You put up a photo of you looking fine and say you're not a mirror person?
> 
> But yay for actually putting one up



Yep. 
Everyone has there skeletons in their closet ( or lounge room, backyard, but that is another topic  )
And i sort of cheated and snuck a :shock: at your pic on the profile  :twisted:


----------



## Isis (Mar 1, 2007)

One of my 3 tatts. 4 more on the way. I answered the piercing part on another thread. This tatt is
on my upper arm.


----------



## koubee (Mar 1, 2007)

Here's one of mine. Getting another on Monday, well more of an extension of this one, adding more of the black scrolly stuff and adding my dogs name into it to.


----------



## koubee (Mar 1, 2007)

snakegal said:


> Whoh some great stuff there...and gory!
> 
> Well, I got my first tatt a few days ago after thinking about it for around 9mths. It's a pic of my DP Sarah, it's only stage 1...2 more visits to go for colour.
> 
> And yes the right eye is a bit stuffed, have to talk to him about that to see what he can do. Anyone know if and how it can be fixed there? (The eye doesn't look so bad unless you zoom in or look really closely at my tatt, but I'm a perfectionist).



Love the Tatt. Looks good. Who did it?
Liz


----------



## Elfir (Mar 1, 2007)

my back


----------



## little_angel (Mar 1, 2007)

still deciding on what i want!
So many choices!


----------



## cyclamen (Mar 1, 2007)

Elfir said:


> my back



i noticed it says at the bottom of the pic "art by clowey"
just wondering it thats clowey from tattoo warrior as he has done a few of mine. and is unreal 
mel


----------



## Elfir (Mar 1, 2007)

yes it is i had to get the magazine as i don't have my camera atm


----------



## cyclamen (Mar 1, 2007)

Elfir said:


> yes it is i had to get the magazine as i don't have my camera atm



ah cool. he is a great guy. and has done some amazing work. i will b going bak to see him shorty. your tat looks great 
mel


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm still tempted to repost some blokes puff the magic dragon tattoo. It involves a dragon and a snake- i'm sure some of you have seen it. LOL Shame i got into trouble for it the last time 

Simone.


----------



## mines bigger (Mar 1, 2007)

i havnt seen it can u pm it to me


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 1, 2007)

PM me your email addie and i'll forward it on. I can't seem to send them through PM's. I got more pics of it sent to me this morning from differnt angles looks great!

Simone.


----------



## cobb (Mar 1, 2007)

the pain you people put yourselves through....
lene: how do those sacrifitial ones work?


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 1, 2007)

Pretty sure they actually remove layers of the skin- damn site more painful than your average tatt. 

Simone.


----------



## NRE-808 (Mar 2, 2007)

you mean the scaring ones *cobb*...? they cut you so that you scar


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 2, 2007)

urodacus_au said:


> My forearms, had my mate draw them up with shading and without....the thick lines looked better.


Your arms look mad! And sheesh how long have you been growing your hair for?


----------



## freerider (Mar 2, 2007)

Here is one of mine, still to get coloured (white) with our flag in colour behind it


----------



## urodacus_au (Mar 2, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> Your arms look mad! And sheesh how long have you been growing your hair for?



Cheers, im sticking with the animal theme  Finish the monitor then start on the snakes on my shoulders.
Few years now, havent cut it since i got kicked out of highschool when i was 16, 21 now.

Jordan


----------



## OuZo (Mar 2, 2007)

My little one. I'm also looking for someone who can draw to help me out with my next too lol. I really don't want to go into a tat place and make some guy draw me up what I want just for me to tell him I don't like his style of drawing lol  :lol:

Hey Mel that Diamond looks cool!


----------



## Lene (Mar 2, 2007)

cobb: the scarification is done by skin removal. there are other ways of doing it, like branding or scoring. basically they cut down one line, cut down the other side, and the slice underneath to take off the skin. my b/f ate the skin from the bottom half of the tree trunk, just for a dare. yick.
and scarification is much less painful than a tatt (in my opinion) scapel is very sharp, they dont use numbing cream unless you request it, i didnt use it.

but, suspension = very painful. the hardest thing i have done, ever. cant wait to do it agian though, i didnt get to swing last time. might try it from my knees 

for people in melb, after piercings, suspensions, or scarification, cant recommend pete sheringham from the peircing urge (pharhan) enough, he is a pioneer!

some great tatts here too, its very inspiring to get more


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 2, 2007)

Lene: How long did it take to heal after the suspension?


----------



## thor2006 (Mar 2, 2007)

here is mine i have a few piecings as well


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 3, 2007)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> getting there


 
Take ya time!!!



I'm not posting pics of my tats untill I see someone with the same or more coverage:shock: !

Ha!


----------



## Magpie (Mar 3, 2007)

I prefer the scarification to the tattoos, however, that suspension freaks me out.
Does any one else have any experience with scarification?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 3, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> Take ya time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Come on don't be shy!!
By putting your pic you may encourage it!! (by that i mean pics and inspire them  )


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 3, 2007)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Come on don't be shy!!
> By putting your pic you may encourage it!! (by that i mean pics and inspire them  )


 
LOL , I'm far from shy....

hahahaha


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 3, 2007)

Some pics.........

Meh @ youse "NORMAL" peoples

mahahah

(I wash myself with a smurf on a stick............. )


----------



## Bug collector (Mar 3, 2007)

trousa........ umm...... ya got ya legs done...... an ya chest......... anything in between////  we r all desperate to know :|


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 3, 2007)

angelsRjailbaitXD said:


> trousa........ umm...... ya got ya legs done...... an ya chest......... anything in between////  we r all desperate to know :|


 

Like what? 
what do you mean?
I'm not sure what you are saying??? 
Have I got my what done?
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bug collector (Mar 3, 2007)

cmon! im never gonna let it go lol, ill pester ya forever!


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 3, 2007)

angelsRjailbaitXD said:


> cmon! im never gonna let it go lol, ill pester ya forever!


 
I swap body part shots for body part shots , ya wanna see parts of me I wanna see parts of you.


----------



## Bug collector (Mar 3, 2007)

but i dont have one to show u ill find ya one on google tho


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 3, 2007)

kool tats trousa snake post the 1s of the pinktongues putting that blue stuff all over you


----------



## pythoness (Mar 3, 2007)

*tisk* damn hippies, don't you know there for ever, how you going to feel when your 80 XD


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 3, 2007)

One of my recent ones , not finished yet , will be done this thursday , so will post an updated pic .
Have lots more tats but all old stuff .So wont bother posting


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 3, 2007)

pythoness said:


> *tisk* damn hippies, don't you know there for ever, how you going to feel when your 80 XD


 

Oh crap , they never told me that :shock: 


**shudders** @ the thought of them being forever........ oh how silly I have been - I better regret it now  

How will I cope being blue and 80?:shock: :cry: :cry: 



teee heee

P.S you will never get a REAL job all you tattooed and pierced folk ~


----------



## pythoness (Mar 3, 2007)

Pmsl @ TS hehehe, arn't you glad i told you, now you can stop before it's too late :O


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 3, 2007)

pythoness said:


> Pmsl @ TS hehehe, arn't you glad i told you, now you can stop before it's too late :O


 

Yes I am..... I'm not going to get the otherside of my face done now 

Thanx heaps what would of people thought (when I'm 80 of cause) if I had both sides of my face tattooed.


Thanx again

XXXX


----------



## gaara (Mar 3, 2007)

Someone go get their tongue tip split like a snake


----------



## pythoness (Mar 3, 2007)

Roflmao. @ TS ahhh hook.....................................


----------



## DameJacquie (Mar 3, 2007)

hey help me out here, i wanna get another tatt on my foot. I was gonna get a couple of stars, but thats a bit boring. What do you think of these designs?


----------



## DameJacquie (Mar 3, 2007)

and these


----------



## cyclamen (Mar 3, 2007)

DameJacquie said:


> and these



i like this one the best


----------



## DameJacquie (Mar 3, 2007)

yeah i like that one too mel, its a celtic love knot. mine won't be coloured though.


----------



## maculosis_mandy (Mar 3, 2007)

*my back*

here is a pic of my back and the only other non rude pic of tatts


----------



## cris (Mar 3, 2007)

I had a scar that looked like a perfect nike tick about 8mm long, but i got another scar ontop of it so it doesnt look quite right any more 
Scars are heaps better that tats and piercings because they have a story behind them even if you cant remember it :lol:

I must say i have only ever seen less than 5 tats that look good to me and never really understood piercings unless you can hang your keys on them or something. I like chicks nipple and clit rings, but im not actually sure if the jewelry has anything to do with it :lol: 
Those tribal bumpy scar things are pretty cool, but i couldnt be bothered getting any myself.

With the suspension thing does that hurt alot? Is it just done for adrenalin or something else?


----------



## maculosis_mandy (Mar 3, 2007)

I have the tatts you can see and more on my hips, all black work done all over the country, also have my nose and navel and ears pierced. I pierced my nipples a few years ago but took them out so I could breastfeed. In all honesty I wasn't brave enough to do them again as I did y own piercings.


----------



## aussie_female1981 (Mar 3, 2007)

Mine says BABE


----------



## koubee (Mar 5, 2007)

my new tatt, got it done today.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 5, 2007)

That looks like a good job Koubee!!

I have to eait a few months (don't think i can though) till i get another one as the guy does them cheaper then!!
Trouble is they are addictive as herps!!


----------



## shamous1 (Mar 26, 2007)

*My tatts*

Just thought I'd keep this thread going strong and ad a couple of mine.

The first one I just had done for my birthday and the second is an old one.


----------



## NRE-808 (Mar 26, 2007)

LOL i vote you do it Gaara...  take this one for the team


----------



## Raiiyne (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey does anyone know any good sites for tattoo fonts? None of the ones I've seen seem right so far...


----------



## Forensick (Jun 18, 2007)

www.bmezine.com


----------



## Vincey (Jun 18, 2007)

This was when I was 14. The original was taken with an 'old' camera (film)

And I scanned it, then put it up on a site and formatted my computer. So i dont have the original scanned. I went to my site and copied the picture from there, so that's why it's small. 

Anyway: The story goes. I was a silly little 14 year old and i punched one of the glass panels in a door. Naughty.

Several stitches on the inside and out, a nice ruined muscle and a sliced artery. Yum 

*Piercings:

*





used to have like 4 lip rings, now it's just the one. that's an old photo with 2.

Enjoy


----------



## MMAnne (Jun 19, 2007)

I have very boring piercings compared to some on here!

Just my belly, lobes and upper ear.

No tatoos, mum won't let me until I'm atleast 15 -16. Even then it has to be 'tasteful'. Prob for the best, though. I don't want to get too much done too young. I think I am done with piercings for now, anyway.


----------



## Forensick (Jun 19, 2007)

my nape in progress






finished





Brows (since retired)





rook





i also have my tongue but its hard to photograph your own tongue!
and some others i'd get infractions for.

My GF's
corset in progress





finished







my nape, and Olga's corset were done by Pete at the piercing urge


----------



## MMAnne (Jun 19, 2007)

Owch. That nape piercing looks like it had to hurt like hell.


----------



## Bryony (Jun 19, 2007)

Forensick said:


> i also have my tongue but its hard to photograph your own tongue!
> and some others i'd get infractions for.
> 
> My GF's
> corset in progress



Lol @ infraction inducing piercings 

How does the corset work?
I can see the in progress bit....and all the sudden she has rings and ribbon!
How does it work and how much it cost?


----------



## Forensick (Jun 19, 2007)

Bryony said:


> Lol @ infraction inducing piercings
> 
> How does the corset work?
> I can see the in progress bit....and all the sudden she has rings and ribbon!
> How does it work and how much it cost?



a flat disc on each pair has a ring attached,,,, which is then threaded with ribbon,
this is a permanant corset, most corsets you see are temporary.
it cost about $150 per piercing (and that is 6)


----------



## Bryony (Jun 19, 2007)

oooow bit spensive for me, but looks fantastic!


----------



## minusone (Jun 19, 2007)

i never really got many pics of my tats or piercings.
i took most of my piercings out.
now i have ears stretched to 25mm
nose, lip.

had: nape, 3 x lip, labret, tongue webbing, eyebrow.

here's some tattoo pics.
(or pics of me where you can kinda see tattoos.

i have inner lip, side of hands, left and right ribs, back of both legs, sides of both legs, both arms sleeve, upper cheast, shoulders, collar bone, back of neck


----------



## Scag (Jun 19, 2007)

Ive got a Nautical star tattoo on my calf, My Labret pierced at 12g, My Septum pierced at 16g, and Ear lobe stretched to 1/2inch.
Though i hae taken many out such as both my nostrils, 2 upper ear cartlidge. Soon as i can afford it im getting inked up.


----------



## Elfir (Jun 19, 2007)

I think Tattoos are for big bullies, I am not tough enough to get a tattoo


----------



## kelly (Jun 19, 2007)

minusone said:


> had: nape, 3 x lip, labret, *tongue webbing,* eyebrow.



Finally! Someone else who's had their tongue webbing done!
Mine ripped out, ouch!


----------



## minusone (Jun 19, 2007)

i had mine in for about...4 years or so, and eventually it just fell out. I had a barbell in there, not a ring (when i had a ring it got caught on my teeth alot), and the hole just stretched til the ball slipped right through.

couldn't be stuffed getting it re-done.


----------



## dames1978 (Jun 19, 2007)

heres mine to keep this thread alive.all done by bamboo in thailand.


----------



## kelly (Jun 19, 2007)

Yep I had a ring and it got caught in my teeth and ripped out, it was so incredibly painful!!
I only had it for a couple of weeks too


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 19, 2007)

kelly said:


> Finally! Someone else who's had their tongue webbing done!
> Mine ripped out, ouch!



I had mine done a while ago! You're not THAT unique. 
Jokes jokes.
I miss mine. 
Mine kinda grew a little funny after 6months.. so I took it out and then when I went to a peircer to get it redone he refused because I have too much scar tissue. *rolls eyes* for goodness sake. I loved it. 
*sigh* oh well.






Minusone what an idea for a tattoo spot... your dear hearts. Hmmm.. *starts considering own new tatts*


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jun 19, 2007)

This is my newest addition popeye with a nitrous bottle (still not finished), all my tats are old hotrod rockabilly themed, except my stomach writing.


----------



## minusone (Jun 19, 2007)

more pics of hotrod/rock-a-billy tats please!!

my g/f works in a rock-a-billy style shop and i'm now engulfed in that culture. lol


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 19, 2007)

minusone said:


> tatelina.
> 
> it hurts.
> like...it really ********************G hurts. hahaha.
> ...



Such a big bad boy like yourself saying it reeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaallly hurts?? Sheesh. It must then. :S

Haha. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## kelly (Jun 19, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> I had mine done a while ago! You're not THAT unique.
> Jokes jokes.
> I miss mine.
> Mine kinda grew a little funny after 6months.. so I took it out and then when I went to a peircer to get it redone he refused because I have too much scar tissue. *rolls eyes* for goodness sake. I loved it.
> *sigh* oh well.



Hahaha I loved mine too, damn teeth getting in the way.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jun 19, 2007)

Here minusone, top of my arm, kinda hard to take photo's of them on my phone at work. sorry picture is pretty crappy


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jun 19, 2007)

lene, what the hell!!!
crazy crazy crazy...you must get high off pain.

simone I didn't know all those things, you've had lol wouldn't of guessed.
australus I always thought you where a fella lol woops nice tatts too

cheers Jody


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jun 19, 2007)

*my tattoos*

here are too of mine I designed the Tree myself as I said in the previous thread about Tattoos I don't want people taking my design and using it for them selfs.

ok this Tree has taken 5 days and 13 hours and its not finished yet 1 more session to go, its cost me $680 so far
View attachment 21682


I got both done at Shades of Gray in Caboolture QLD
Scorpian design was the shops design, sorry about them being blurry it's kind of hard taking the pic by yourself. This one cost me $85 
View attachment 21683


----------



## Bryony (Jun 19, 2007)

Anyone got those dermal things?


----------



## Sidonia (Jun 19, 2007)

I apologize for the crap quality of these pictures. I hate my webcam! x[
The first one is of me when I was like ... 15 I think. My lip pierced horizontally.
Second = my bridge (I miss it ='[ )
Third = current piercings. I put a smaller bar in my septum, now it dosn't look crappy.
+ other random photos. I should just get a damn digicam.


I want to get a scarification peice on my side. That would be fun! 
If I ever get the money i'm definately going to go for it. A snake would look nice I think.


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Yes*



Forensick said:


> www.bmezine.com



This is a great website for all sorts of body art


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 19, 2007)

Good to see this thread rebumped.
Some beautiful work on here kiddies, keep it up.
Hopefully will have some new pics to put up when we get our tax check!!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jun 19, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> I apologize for the crap quality of these pictures. I hate my webcam! x[
> The first one is of me when I was like ... 15 I think. My lip pierced horizontally.
> Second = my bridge (I miss it ='[ )
> Third = current piercings. I put a smaller bar in my septum, now it dosn't look crappy.
> ...


Hot, VERY hot... Looks like I have to show mine then..
I'll take some pics and post.
Not trying to be a pick up post or sleazy, but Metal_Jazz you are gorgeous!


----------



## Sidonia (Jun 19, 2007)

scm1 said:


> Hot, VERY hot... Looks like I have to show mine then..
> I'll take some pics and post.
> Not trying to be a pick up post or sleazy, but Metal_Jazz you are gorgeous!




Haha, thank you.
But i'm really an overweight balding 40-something year old who has food caught between his fat folds. That's just what I look like after I doll myself up.


----------



## dodgie (Jun 19, 2007)

:shock:Y?





Australis said:


>


----------



## Sidonia (Jun 19, 2007)

I love corset piercings. Well if they're done right anyway. Some of them just look stupid.


----------



## Bryony (Jun 19, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Haha, thank you.
> But i'm really an overweight balding 40-something year old who has food caught between his fat folds. That's just what I look like after I doll myself up.


 

LMFAS!
Ha ha ha your a keeper, i can sense some aps entertainment from this one


----------



## Sidonia (Jun 19, 2007)

Bah looking at all this piercing stuff is making me want to get into that industry even more.
I've wanted to do piercing/branding/scarification/implants since I was about 13 years old.
Next year when i'm 18 I want to see if I can do an infection control course and then try find someone who will take me on as an apprentice. It'll be hard as hell finding someone who will though, damnit. >.<! :cry:


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jun 20, 2007)

Bryony said:


> LMFAS!
> Ha ha ha your a keeper, i can sense some aps entertainment from this one


Bring on the infractions!!! Pftt!


----------



## minusone (Jun 20, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Bah looking at all this piercing stuff is making me want to get into that industry even more.
> I've wanted to do piercing/branding/scarification/implants since I was about 13 years old.
> Next year when i'm 18 I want to see if I can do an infection control course and then try find someone who will take me on as an apprentice. It'll be hard as hell finding someone who will though, damnit. >.<! :cry:


 

you just have to be persistent.

where bouts do you live?

go into piercing joints time and time again
show the owner (not the chump that just works there a few days a week) how keen and dedicated you are to being a piercer.


----------



## Scag (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah ive always wanted to get into tattooing just dont know where to start.


----------



## minusone (Jun 20, 2007)

start by drawing lots and lots.
taking your drawings to tattoo artists
and as above, pester them.
make yourself known to them and show how keen you are.


----------



## blurb (Jun 20, 2007)

thats where i took another approach to get into the art of tattooing. i just started from home with all pre sterilized equipment. know i have a good rep for myself as doing clean and quality work. the ironic thing about me tattooing is that i'm not the best drawer. please be advised that i do not reccomend starting the way i did as it can have some serious reprecusions.


----------



## AnteUp (Jun 20, 2007)

Here's mine. Got them in May at All Star Tattoo in Taringa for those in Brisbane, only took 1 3/4 hours. Funny angle though, the tips of the tail are slightly longer.

Don't have any photos with more detail though, just think of them as being really crisp!


----------



## kelly (Jun 20, 2007)

They look great! I like tattoos with colour.
Are you going to get a chest piece or just leave it at those two?


----------



## Forensick (Jun 20, 2007)

Bryony said:


> Anyone got those dermal things?



i am getting 2 done to look like a subclavical when i get some cash


----------



## Bryony (Jun 20, 2007)

Forensick said:


> i am getting 2 done to look like a subclavical when i get some cash



Dermal anchors!
lol
http://www.thepiercingurge.com.au/guide/other.php

I also quite like the Punch & Taper Surface Piercing like your GF's


----------



## Forensick (Jun 20, 2007)

thats where most of mine were done...
my nape is on their website 
my neck is P&T too... ONLY way to go with surface piercings
pete is awesome


EDIT: seems it WAS there, olga's corset has 2 photos on tho, damn her


----------



## Bryony (Jun 20, 2007)

Forensick said:


> my neck is P&T too... ONLY way to go with surface piercings



How do they feel? Just like a normal piercing?
lol
What if you get fat or suddenly loose weight?
Can you remove it yourself?

blah blah blah


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jun 20, 2007)

God dam it you all look out ragic and make me so boring, I used to be really out going and peircings and everything but nothing like most of you guys. lol wow so crazy, and so jelouse

I feel like a boring house wife and I'm not even married yet.

cheers Jody


----------



## lilmissrazz (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok i had my tongue done 2, my belly button done, nose, tragus and a monroe... only have tragus and monroe left now oh and 2 x ears of course. I have 3 tatts, one is a mermaid, then i got my gecko then butterflys on my anckle recently for a deceased loved one. Pretty main stream tats


----------



## Forensick (Jun 20, 2007)

Bryony said:


> How do they feel? Just like a normal piercing?
> lol
> What if you get fat or suddenly loose weight?
> Can you remove it yourself?
> ...




its shaped like an inverted staple

the 2 holes are made straight down, so the majority of the bar lies in the natural "gap" between dermal tissue and muscle tissue.
the weight change should only matter if the skin stretches at the piercing site.
why ask tho? planning on becoming a huge fatty? 

and no, i can't remove it myself.
i have been told they hurt more coming out than going in.
so given mine have fully healed now, i just consider it a semi-permanant piercing


----------



## Bryony (Jun 20, 2007)

Forensick said:


> planning on becoming a huge fatty?


 
:lol: lol :lol:
nahnot planning too  just asking 
i really like your nape ones  how much did it cost?


----------



## Forensick (Jun 20, 2007)

about $300 for the 2.

i imagine they are a bit cheaper now.

who in sydney would you go see?


----------



## falnyet (Jun 20, 2007)

All I have done is this tat, and my tongue, navel and ears pierced.


----------



## Bryony (Jun 20, 2007)

i have no idea


----------



## Sidonia (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah. I live in a small area. There are two places that do piercing. The tattoo shop and a place that also does signs :?, a bit iffy about that one.
There's only two people in the tattoo shop and pretty sure the lady owns it. And her son is her apprentice tattoo artist/piercer or something like that.
But yeah. I live in a crap area.
I'm unsure if the tattoo lady likes me or not... When I first just asked her about how to become part of the industry she basically gave me this huge lecture on how i'll probably never get in and that I wont be working in her shop and was genrally rude about it all (I was like 14-15 at the time, a bit of a let down). After that she wasn't ovelry nice whenever I went in there. But when I went in there last time she was really nice to me... Probably because I was buying stuff off her lol.




minusone said:


> you just have to be persistent.
> 
> where bouts do you live?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jarrah86 (Jun 20, 2007)

This is a tat i had done about a year ago.


----------



## minusone (Jun 20, 2007)

be persistent.
show them your drawings.
show them you're really keen.
you gotta keep in mind how many people they'd see syaing "oh i wanna be a tattooist, that'd be cool".

they'd write everyone off now.

prove them wrong.


----------



## Forensick (Jun 20, 2007)

peircing urge does small intake classes once or twice a year... they aren't all that easy to get into, and certainly don't give you a job after....
but its certainly a well respected name to say taught you....


----------



## AnteUp (Jun 20, 2007)

kelly said:


> They look great! I like tattoos with colour.
> Are you going to get a chest piece or just leave it at those two?



Eventually I would like to have a chest piece, shoulders and upper back done. I just have to work around my moles. I think I'll focus on finishing the chest first, but I have to find images that I [or someone else] can meld into one piece of art.


----------



## kelly (Jun 20, 2007)

AnteUp said:


> Eventually I would like to have a chest piece, shoulders and upper back done. I just have to work around my moles. I think I'll focus on finishing the chest first, but I have to find images that I [or someone else] can meld into one piece of art.



My mate has writing that goes from shoulder to shoulder across his collar bones...apparently he was almost crying haha. So steer clear of your collar bones


----------



## Forensick (Jun 20, 2007)

anyone here prepared to help me design a tat.... must be good with faces, and prepared to listen to me being VERY particular?


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jun 20, 2007)

a pic of my eyebrow ring out of my eyebrow


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 20, 2007)

wow jessie


----------



## AnteUp (Jun 20, 2007)

kelly said:


> My mate has writing that goes from shoulder to shoulder across his collar bones...apparently he was almost crying haha. So steer clear of your collar bones



What am I meant to do? Just leave a blank space? Thanks for the warning but I think I'll still get [parts of] them inked, even if I have to cry while it's getting done.  

I also have three very unexciting Helix (Ear cartilage) piercings!


----------



## kelly (Jun 20, 2007)

AnteUp said:


> What am I meant to do? Just leave a blank space? Thanks for the warning but I think I'll still get [parts of] them inked, even if I have to cry while it's getting done.
> 
> I also have three very unexciting Helix (Ear cartilage) piercings!



Helix? Whats that?


----------



## Forensick (Jun 20, 2007)

helix is the outer fold





top down, names are
Helix
Rook
Daith
Industrial
Snug
Tragus
Anti tragus
tranverse lobe
and lobe


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 20, 2007)

well there you go i have a few helix piercings and i didn't even know they were called that


----------



## Littlebullydog (Jun 20, 2007)

I joined the Forum because it is about Aussie Pythons, yet my first post is in regards to something that I have an interest in TATTOOs I love them, and yes I've got the bug, as they are quite addictive . Heres some pics


----------



## Forensick (Jun 20, 2007)

you have vaseline or something on your camera lens


----------



## Littlebullydog (Jun 20, 2007)

No its from taking the pics yourself, seems they werent focused too good, sorry. I need a photographer, anyone interested ? Jokes


----------



## Mase (Jun 20, 2007)

hows this for a piece


----------



## minusone (Jun 21, 2007)

kelly said:


> My mate has writing that goes from shoulder to shoulder across his collar bones...apparently he was almost crying haha. So steer clear of your collar bones


 


collarbone does hurt.
but it's all part of it.
if tattoos didn't hurt at all i wouldn't have any
:shock:


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jun 21, 2007)

Mase said:


> hows this for a piece


That is awesome!!
Not for me, but unreal on someone else.


----------



## Bryony (Jun 21, 2007)

Mase said:


> hows this for a piece


lol do you think he is raelian?


----------



## foxysnake (Jun 21, 2007)

This thread makes me wish I'd gotten a photo of my tatt just afta I'd gotten it!! I think I'l have to force my other half into taking a pic of mine so I can post it up here! I got mine done in january, and am quite keen to get another done soon, but alot bigger and in colour. I kina like blue and want to get a tattoo that goes up my backbone in it. (Don't think I'l quite turn as blue as trousa snake tho! Nice effort man!


----------



## slim6y (Jun 21, 2007)

Mase said:


> hows this for a piece



Wow... why would someone get a tattoo of Recharge on their back


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 21, 2007)

AnteUp said:


> Here's mine. Got them in May at All Star Tattoo in Taringa for those in Brisbane, only took 1 3/4 hours. Funny angle though, the tips of the tail are slightly longer.
> 
> Don't have any photos with more detail though, just think of them as being really crisp!



I love those! So different and unique! Why did you get that? Mean anything to you?


----------



## Bryony (Jun 21, 2007)

Naughty naughty....i can see nipple!


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 21, 2007)

Bryony said:


> Naughty naughty....i can see nipple!



Says the one with bouncing boobies.


----------



## Bryony (Jun 21, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> Says the one with bouncing boobies.


 
LOL
 you can't see them :lol:


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 21, 2007)

Bryony said:


> LOL
> you can't see them :lol:



Who says I can't? *wiggles eyebrows*
I have a very vivid imagination.


----------



## Forensick (Jun 21, 2007)

we all just assume you look and act like your avatar


----------



## Miffy (Jun 21, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> Who says I can't? *wiggles eyebrows*
> I have a very vivid imagination.



Did those tounge ones hurt, they look very painful !!! Got any others?


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 21, 2007)

Miffy said:


> Did those tounge ones hurt, they look very painful !!! Got any others?



Out of all my peircings, my nose hurt the most. (That MIGHT have been cause my unexperienced friend did it for me though.. *blush*) Both tongues didn't hurt at all. You only have nerves on the outside of your tongue I believe..and the rest is just muscle which the sharp needle slices through easily. 
Mind you..some people online might think that I have a different pain threshold just because I can put up with an epilator. 


Edit: Just remembered when my labret (chin hole) was healing it hurt ALOT whenever I got it caught on the inside of my teeth whilst I was talking. Egh... Like someone yanking on it. Ouch.

Be brave! If you're thinking of getting it done...do it.
If you don't like it later...you can take it out.


----------



## AnteUp (Jun 21, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> I love those! So different and unique! Why did you get that? Mean anything to you?



I got them because in ways their meanings relate to my situation at the moment and the way I feel. But I also believe in giving your tattoos a meaning to yourself and not just what everybody else says they mean. I also believe in art for art's sake. So all in all it's a mix of traditional meaning, my feelings and aesthetics. 

The swallows traditional meanings were: for every 5000 nautical miles a sailor travelled they would get one; they also picked you soul out of the water if you died in the ocean or drowned; the also mean rebirth and new beginnings; as well as being a fighter.


----------



## Bryony (Jun 21, 2007)

Forensick said:


> we all just assume you look and act like your avatar


lol nah my boobs ar not that big :lol:


----------



## Miffy (Jun 21, 2007)

I was thinking about getting this aboriginal snake wrapped around my ankle with the snakes head resting on the top of my foot. 

This would be my 1st tatt.

Being made of dots would it be to complex to create?

And how do you think the colours would look?


----------



## dee4 (Jun 21, 2007)

How come there isn't any pics of Pierings like asked?Come to think of it, what is a piering?:lol:


----------



## kelly (Jun 21, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> Mind you..some people online might think that I have a different pain threshold just because I can put up with an epilator.



....You are my hero :shock:

Haha my tongue webbing hurt a little...I did it myself though  but it absolutely KILLED me when it got ripped out.


----------



## choppy (Jun 21, 2007)

AnteUp said:


> I got them because in ways their meanings relate to my situation at the moment and the way I feel. But I also believe in giving your tattoos a meaning to yourself and not just what everybody else says they mean. I also believe in art for art's sake. So all in all it's a mix of traditional meaning, my feelings and aesthetics.
> 
> The swallows traditional meanings were: for every 5000 nautical miles a sailor travelled they would get one; they also picked you soul out of the water if you died in the ocean or drowned; the also mean rebirth and new beginnings; as well as being a fighter.


AnteUp, they are also a jail house tat that is ment to represent ones fighting ability. Not saying you got it wrong but that's another spin on the swallow tat. Nice work mate.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 21, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> *I love those! So different and unique! Why did you get that? Mean anything to you?*




I think he just wanted bigger tits (the birds I'm talking about before anyone slaps me with another infringement!)


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 21, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> I love those! So different and unique! Why did you get that? Mean anything to you?


 

different? , hahahahahahahhaahahah
erm..


oopsy..


hahhahahahahhah


erm.....


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 21, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> different? , hahahahahahahhaahahah
> erm..
> 
> 
> ...


 
??? erm what?


----------



## Inkslinger (Jun 21, 2007)

was a symbol used historically by sailors to show off their sailing experience. It was the image of a bluebird, or "swallow," usually tattooed on the chest. According to one legend, a sailor with one swallow had traveled over 5,000 nautical miles; a sailor with two swallows had traveled 10,000 miles. Traveling these great distances was extremely difficult and dangerous in the early days of sailing, so one or more swallow tattoos denoted a very experienced and valuable sailor. It is also legend that if the sailor drowns, the swallows will carry their soul to heaven, representing freedom and hope. As swallows always return home to San Juan Capistrano every year, the tattoos were used to say that the sailor would always return home. As Swallows also choose a mate for life and will only nest with that bird they are a sign loyalty, pride to both regions and people.
In terms of jail house tattoos, the bluebirds, swallows, can also represent white supremacy or white power and also "Live long and **** hard". In Scotland it usually signifies a spell in the infamous Bar-L or Barlinnie prison in Glasgow. The swallow tattoo in England means "these fists fly" when referring to fights and 'hard men'.
Today, the symbol of the swallow can mean many different things. It is considered a staple of the "American Traditional" and "Sailor Jerry Collins" style tattooing. This is also part of a style referred to as "new school."


----------



## minusone (Jun 22, 2007)

slip_phreak said:


> I've got 2 frenum piercings but unfortunately this isn't a place to post pictures of that part of the human body. If your not sure what im talking about do a google image search but !!!!!BE WARNED!!!!! the results arent going to be kiddy friendly!!!!!


 

i know asking "did it hurt" is a silly question.... 
but how was the healing process?

frenum is the only "down below" piercing i'm considering.


----------



## Forensick (Jun 22, 2007)

i am gonsidering an apadavra (sp?)
but i know that is sposed to hurt like HELL

frenum is a nothing pain (i got rid of mine)
healing is pretty easy.... easy to dip in salt water, and urine is a disinfectant.
can;t have sex comfortably for a few weeks tho


----------



## JJS. (Jun 23, 2007)

had a few piercings but dont wear them all in now. Had lip pierced a few times, eye brow a few times, tragus a few times, 2 at top of ear, small stretcher bottom of ear, nipple, and a tattoos on legs.


----------



## Tatelina (Jul 4, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> ??? erm what?



I can't see what you're trying to show off...


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 4, 2007)

My hubby used to have frenum piercings. I met him when he had them..... must say was a little disappointed when he took them out.

I have 4 tatts.

An ankh on my ankle, a pegasus on my thigh, two dolphins on my back shoulder blade and the breast cancer ribbon on my right arm.

All have significant meaning.

Mrs I

xxxx


----------

